# National Cyclocross Championships - Shrewsbury



## gavgav (8 Jan 2016)

The sports village in my home town of Shrewsbury is hosting the National Cyclocross Championships this weekend. I'm meeting some friends there tomorrow afternoon to take in some of the action. With recent weather conditions it's going to be even muddier than last time I went. Should be good fun. Anyone else watching or competing?


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

Enjoy. Should be a total mudfest.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jan 2016)

We are thinking of going to watch on Sunday, a bit of trek but we know a few of the competitors.


----------



## gavgav (9 Jan 2016)

What a mudfest that was!! Even walking across the football pitches to get to the start was interesting! I think Glastonbury now has a rival for the most mud!

The course itself was treacherous and difficult, even for the best competitors. It's going to be even worse for the elite tomorrow.

I met some friends, who are friends with a couple of the leading riders, including Rob Jebb who finished 2nd in the 40-49 race this afternoon.

The leading riders get set for the off






And away they go 





No more photos due to the heavy rain that fell for the rest of the race


----------



## Spartak (19 Jan 2016)

View: http://youtu.be/WLcPxMqWYfA


----------



## Spartak (19 Jan 2016)

View: http://youtu.be/1_5wwWbQziA


----------

